# How far do you guys travel to a job?



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Guys, just wondered how far everyone would travel to a job?
Personally i stick to about a 30mile radius, i live between Manchester and Liverpool so they a biggish citys so theres normally a lot of work.
I have worked away but the bordom sets in after a while and you end up spending all your dough!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Depn on the size. I prefer not to go more than 15 miles, although I was looking at an apartment building 45 miles away today. Around here a 45 mile drive can take 3 hours depending on the route and time of day. However I am keen to this and schedule appropriately.


----------



## tarface (Jan 21, 2009)

We have about a 30 mile radius also.Its philadelphia and suburbs.Even staying local I can do 150 miles a day estimating and only be 20 miles from the shop!


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

i HAVE GONE 150 MILES, AND AM LOOKING AT A JOB IN DETROIT, ABOUT 350 MILES.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

There's enough work here that I've no interest in leaving town.


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

Have Roof Will Travel!

Seriously, we do projects all over the state, as well as some work in PA, CT and NY.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

For the past 20 years or so, for the residential jobs, if it was farther than 15-20 minutes away, I would rarely get out to them unless they were a referral.

That probably will need to change this year, as the pickings may be slimmer to choose from.

Ed


----------



## GreenTree (Mar 13, 2009)

We're very conscious of the amount of carbon we put into the atmosphere, so we try to stick close to our office (within 10 miles). One of my crews actually travels to the site by bicycle. They put all of their tools and supplies on bike trailers.


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

GreenTree said:


> We're very conscious of the amount of carbon we put into the atmosphere, so we try to stick close to our office (within 10 miles). One of my crews actually travels to the site by bicycle. They put all of their tools and supplies on bike trailers.


Who hauls the 40 foot ladders and kettles? Did you know that one single volcanic eruption puts more carbon dioxide into the atmosphere than all of the manufacturing, automobiles, or other sources that man has produced in the history of the world?

Did you know that if we could stop harvesting rainforest this carbon "issue" would cease to exist?


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

That is by far one of the most ridiculous posts ever seen on this or any other forum. Your carbon footprint MUST include all of the energy used to make all of the equipment youre using, including the steel on your bikes, the rubber in your biks tires, etc.

Who are you trying to impress here? Everyone knows thats bullchit.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I am not calling his intentions BS, but I always wondered about all of the energy expended for recycling programs.

I bet it takes more energy, with all of the plastic garbage cans, the truck to pick them all up, the conveyor to sort things, and the shipping to reuse the resources.

I do get that there may be limited resources available, but I don't see the payback.

Ed


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*45 miles*

I travel about 45 miles and that can take up to an hour and 15 minutes if traffic is heavy.

I made the mistake of moving out of the city several years ago. I got tired of the smog and dense population.

The rural market I'm in won't allow me to make a profit so all of by work is near the city.

I want to move back closer to my target market but I have not been able to sell my home.

When I am able to move I hope to travel no more that 20 minutes to get to a job.


----------



## GreenTree (Mar 13, 2009)

Aaron B: I'm sorry that you think our bicycle crew is ridiculous. However, I know many people who would disagree with you. 

I doubt you'd find too many people that think the energy used and carbon impact in the use and manufacture of a bicycle is as hard on the environment as the use and manufacture of an F-350.

True, there are many natural factors that contribute to global warming. But I can't control those. I *can* control whether I drive, take the bus, or ride a bike. 

And by the way, I think you got some wrong data with your volcano assertion. Volcanoes contribute about 110 million tons of carbon dioxide to the atmosphere annually. Humankind's effect is on the order of 10 billion tons - about 100 times as much.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Jack The Roofer said:


> I travel about 45 miles and that can take up to an hour and 15 minutes if traffic is heavy.
> 
> I made the mistake of moving out of the city several years ago. I got tired of the smog and dense population.
> 
> ...


50 to 60 miles + depending on type of work.
My situation is similar. Moved out a much more populated area that I had worked for many years. Dont realy like the work out in a more rural area.


----------



## Eric the Roofer (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmmm, looks like this conversation shifted somehow from "how far do I travel..." to a heated discussion on carbon footprints...! Not that there's anything wrong with it, just an interesting observation.

Here's my "jumping in the middle of an existing conversation, for better or worse" answer to your question Mr. English Roofer:

As far as is practicle.

Makes sense no?

Pay me more, I drive more. Pay me less, I drive less. Give me referrals, I drive more. Gas price goes up, I drive less.

Ok, sorry for the joking here. Honestly however, I have no set limit for drive. What I HAVE noticed however is priced differ from city to city. For example, I'm in Calgary, 3 hours north, in Edmonton, roofers out there charge on average %15 less for their jobs. Hard to compete with if I have a %30 profit margin, am challenged to drop it by half, then have to incur travel expenses on top.

So at the end of the day, I'll drive about 1.5 hours to get to where I need to get to. Any further and I'll be more likely to compete with the neighboring city's lower prices (haven't figured out yet how they do it though).

I've got a bunch of interesting stuff posted on my web site, feel free to take a look. www.calgary-roofing.com


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

Aaron if you think that was the most ridiculous thing you ever heard on any forum well.. where have you been?

if that's the way he wants to market his company and he puts his money where his mouth is i say more power to him

whether you think so or not the green building movement is growing and if someone here can tap into that and make some money in what he personally believes in ....good for him


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I know we have seemed to move off the distance theme but it is all relevent, i think we are all moving to 'Greener products' if we like it or not!
The biggest growth in our industry will be 'green' products, im already looking in to fitting solar pannels and wind turbines.
It is the future wether we like it or not and well done to you Green Tree for basing your business around it.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

I am by no means saying that he green movement is a bad thing, nor am I saying that I am not becoming a part of it. What I am saying is that....... well...... who carries the freakin ladders on that bicycle crew?

Who hauls the compressors? Who carries the shingles in the bike trailers? Who brings the brake and all the metalforming equipment?


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

:yes:yea id like to see that too


----------

